# Another Cat on the rocks



## mbianka

Came across another Vblogger whose Catamaran ended up on the rocks. Though a happier ending than this fellow at least the boat did not sink but, his bank account probably did.  This event happened in Mexico:

Here's the full video which starts with a couple of stitches but, things got better:





here's just the really bad news part:


----------



## Cigarmann

Been watching this guy from the beginning. Like his style.....sailing....sex....sailing....so, sex.....sailing......drinking......sailing....sex....well you get the idea. :wink


----------



## Rezz

I started watching him with the hope that his videos get better. I'm still on the fence about him. Also, I feel that some of his titles are sensationalistic clickbait, which really gets under my skin for some reason.


----------



## mbianka

Cigarmann said:


> Been watching this guy from the beginning. Like his style.....sailing....sex....sailing....so, sex.....sailing......drinking......sailing....sex....well you get the idea. :wink


Yeah except both Sailing into Freedom and Sailing Zingaro are more like sex.....sailing......drinking......hit a reef. I noticed the gal the guy on Sailing Zingaro lined up to sail with him split soon as the fun was over.


----------



## mbianka

Resolute_ZS said:


> I started watching him with the hope that his videos get better. I'm still on the fence about him. Also, I feel that some of his titles are sensationalistic clickbait, which really gets under my skin for some reason.


To me both Sailing into Freedom and Sailing Zingaro seemed a little to cocky for their own good. When their boat landed on the rocks they changed their tune. What really pisses me off about them is their predicaments could have been so easily avoided. Hopefully others will learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Cigarmann

He seems superficial. More out for the hedonistic aspects of his sailing adventure. He has brought in some technical bits like making rudders. All good, we all look for something different.


----------



## mbianka

Poseidon must love messing with Catamarans. Just came across another video of a dream that ended badly:


----------



## TakeFive

OK, so the hedonistic cowboys who like to film themselves drinking and having sex with those trophy babes who know nothing about sailing have a propensity to run their boats up on reefs. Do I sense a correlation here? Why am I not surprised?

Honestly, I lost patience with most of the "babes, bikinis, and bars" videos long ago. I much prefer something with substance. Yes, I'll occasionally look for a cheap thrill, but there is a sameness about those videos that are over-saturating the market.


----------



## Sal Paradise

These are both just heartbreaking stories. As I watched it I imagined the level of freakout I would have. I can't watch much of this. 

If you go out on an adventure, bad things can happen. It is a risk every voyager takes and most do everything possible to minimize and avoid. It seems like the cats get up on top of the reef real good and then just destroy the bull bottoms. 

I'm not sure how the guy's social life plays into it, unless people are jealous.


----------



## TakeFive

I don't take any pleasure in someone else losing their boat. I'd never wish it on anyone, no matter how I feel about them. But when I watch some of the vloggers, I do see differences in the level of responsibility they all take over their overall personal lives. This can be a separate thing from their actual sailing skills -- it's the judgment that they show in non-sailing things that can affect my enjoyment, and that may bleed over into their attitude toward safety. Thoughtful, thorough guys like Drake generally maintain my interest more than the ones that just say "f*ckit, let's grab some beers and some p*ssy and go sailing." (I know this is an exaggeration.)

That's just me, the rest of you are welcome to your own opinions, and welcome to watch whatever you want.


----------



## amwbox

TakeFive said:


> that just say "f*ckit, let's grab some beers and some p*ssy and go sailing." (I know this is an exaggeration.)


Not much of an exaggeration.


----------



## -OvO-

The Jersey Shore was popular too. Just rename the channel "The Jersey Offshore" and make it PPV on Vimeo.

I despair for the future.


----------



## mbianka

Apparently this fellow has his boat back to full party mode after the reef hitting incident. So far he only lost his dingy for the night and a drunken trip up the mast for no reason did not result in an unhappy ending. But the season is still young in Mexico.


----------



## Barquito

TakeFive said:


> I don't take any pleasure in someone else losing their boat. I'd never wish it on anyone, no matter how I feel about them. But when I watch some of the vloggers, I do see differences in the level of responsibility they all take over their overall personal lives. This can be a separate thing from their actual sailing skills -- it's the judgment that they show in non-sailing things that can affect my enjoyment, and that may bleed over into their attitude toward safety. *Thoughtful, thorough guys like Drake generally maintain my interest more than the ones that just say "f*ckit, let's grab some beers and some p*ssy and go sailing."* (I know this is an exaggeration.)
> 
> That's just me, the rest of you are welcome to your own opinions, and welcome to watch whatever you want.


I don't know....









I'm only kidding, of course.


----------



## TakeFive

mbianka said:


> Apparently this fellow has his boat back to full party mode after the reef hitting incident. So far he only lost his dingy for the night and a drunken trip up the mast for no reason did not result in an unhappy ending. But the season is still young in Mexico.


I really wince when I see drunken people doing stupid stuff that can get them killed. But on the other hand, the guy's video showing his daggerboard repair showed some extreme resourcefulness and craftsman skills. I find it amazing how sobering up with a shower and shave, putting on a shirt, and either cutting your hair or stuffing it inside a hat, can make you seem like a totally different person. I don't get this guy.


----------



## Rezz

I don't get him either. Though after his latest video with the drunken revelry and mast climbing, I unsubscribed from his channel. I gave him a chance, and I have no need to waste my time with his stupidity. I create enough stupidity on my own


----------



## capta

My how times have changed. Cats used to be satisfied with a hot tin roof but now, nothing less than the rocks will do, it seems.


----------



## mbianka

capta said:


> My how times have changed. Cats used to be satisfied with a hot tin roof but now, nothing less than the rocks will do, it seems.


Especially at night! All of these accidents occur at night. Events depicted in the book Black Wave occurred during a change of the watch when no one was at the helm. The one in this post occurred at 5 AM. I'm wondering if anybody was actually awake much less manning the helm. Likewise the http://www.sailnet.com/forums/vessels-lost-missing-danger/303986-cat-rocks-videologger.html event happened at night. It seems to me night sailing is when people should be most vigilant and cautious though I wonder if the darkness gives some an unnatural feeling of calm and they remain oblivious to the dangers around them. Out of sight out of mind?


----------



## SanderO

mbianka said:


> Especially at night! All of these accidents occur at night. Events depicted in the book Black Wave occurred during a change of the watch when no one was at the helm. The one in this post occurred at 5 AM. I'm wondering if anybody was actually awake much less manning the helm. Likewise the http://www.sailnet.com/forums/vessels-lost-missing-danger/303986-cat-rocks-videologger.html event happened at night. It seems to me night sailing is when people should be most vigilant and cautious though I wonder if the darkness gives some an unnatural feeling of calm and they remain oblivious to the dangers around them. Out of sight out of mind?


And it's much harder see the reefs in darkness or dim lights... shouldn't be anywhere near them unless anchored.


----------



## TakeFive

mbianka said:


> Especially at night! All of these accidents occur at night...The one in this post occurred at 5 AM. I'm wondering if anybody was actually awake much less manning the helm. Likewise the http://www.sailnet.com/forums/vessels-lost-missing-danger/303986-cat-rocks-videologger.html event happened at night. It seems to me night sailing is when people should be most vigilant and cautious though I wonder if the darkness gives some an unnatural feeling of calm and they remain oblivious to the dangers around them. Out of sight out of mind?


OK, I'm going to sound really old here, but when the main qualification for your crew is how she looks in a bikini, or you're hung over or strung out because you were up partying too late, bad things are going to happen at night when the unqualified/strung out crew is on watch. People fall asleep, make poor judgments, or lack the skills to make good judgments even when sober.

These things are not merely coincidences.


----------

